# My hunting set



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 7, 2013)

Hickory bow, wild turkey fletched cane arrows with stone points, poplar bark quiver


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow!!! Very nice


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## chehawknapper (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you guys. There is something otherworldly about being in the woods with this stuff in your hands. I couldn't begin to describe it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2013)

Mighty nice outfit!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 7, 2013)

I like it all, good work! 

That are things to be really proud of.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> Thank you guys. There is something otherworldly about being in the woods with this stuff in your hands. I couldn't begin to describe it.



Yep, know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 7, 2013)

very very cool!


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 7, 2013)

For you guys that are just starting to learn these skills, it was about 5 years in the making to be able to build a bow, arrows, and knap points I was confident in, so be patient and don't lose heart. If I can do it anyone can. I do my bows completely by hand after I drop the tree.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2013)

you have a very nice hunting set Sir. I also understand that feeling in the woods....kinda like you could look down and you'd see the imprints of others on the land for hundreds of years past......


----------



## trad bow (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome setup. Hoping you are able to draw blood soon. After five years in the making, you need the hunting part to come quicker to complete the quest. No need to describe it, we know thr feeling and it comes from deep in our souls.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 7, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> you have a very nice hunting set Sir. I also understand that feeling in the woods....kinda like you could look down and you'd see the imprints of others on the land for hundreds of years past......



Absolutely. I almost forget who I am and what time period I'm in. I also make flu flus and go after squirrels, rabbits, armadillos, and anything else I can think of. Thanks for your compliments!


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Feb 7, 2013)

Awsome job!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 8, 2013)

nice outfit Bro ...


----------



## sadiejane (Feb 8, 2013)

beautiful
and deadly!
well done sir


----------



## Killdee (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow you did good!!!


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow


----------



## YellowKnife (Feb 8, 2013)

Me like a lot! Which reminds me we need to cut an split a few staves soon!
Oh yeah, heard you loaned one of your mostest favorite arrows to a coyote. an he kept the head!


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 9, 2013)

YellowKnife said:


> Me like a lot! Which reminds me we need to cut an split a few staves soon!
> Oh yeah, heard you loaned one of your mostest favorite arrows to a coyote. an he kept the head!



Yeah, he left the arrow but kept a nice piece of Ga. Jasper. Took it like a man, too! And yes we do need to drop one and split some, I know just the one. I'm itchin to make another and would like to have some drying fee yer knap- in!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 9, 2013)

That fur tends to get thick this time of year. If that is blood on the shaft then it should be laid up somewhere either dead or wishing it was.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, It is. I expect he is. I shot him on the run in low light, didn't see it connect but the blood was clean and pretty. It punched through and he was dripping good out of both sides, gave it all we had but after trailing 5-600 yards just couldn't recover him. Wanted that hide badly. Don't hear of a lot of yotes taken on the ground with primitive gear. Well, we win some, we lose some.


----------



## jbrooker (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice work and it was nice to meet you at the Great Outdoors Show yesterday


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 11, 2013)

Yessir, nice to meet you as well. I enjoyed it and met a lot of great folks! Come see me and Yellowknife at our knap- in in Bethlehem in May! I'm sure we could learn each other somethin!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Great looking set up!


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 13, 2013)

longbowdave1 said:


> Great looking set up!



Thanks longbowdave!


----------



## respro (Feb 18, 2013)

Leave the quiver on the ground long enough and old song dog will make off with it!


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 18, 2013)

Id love to see him try! Lol, that'd be hunting over bait wouldn't it?


----------



## ALwoodsman (Feb 19, 2013)

That is some nice looking gear there!


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 7, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> Hickory bow, wild turkey fletched cane arrows with stone points, poplar bark quiver



This setup is the epitome of what traditional hunting means to me. It's something to be proud of!  

When time permits such, I hope to make such a setup of my own. Plus clothes and footgear from natural materials. Then take a whitetail buck on the ground like my Indian ancestors before did many moons and sunsets ago. 

For now, I can only imagine the deep sense of personal satisfaction that would come with totally traditional bow and accessory hunting success. 

But one day.........


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks bullOne. I do take pride in it, and it's time to get back to practicing and preparing. Bow season will be on us before we know it. Oh, how I've been missing the woods lately, can't wait!


----------



## Flint Arrow (Jul 7, 2013)

Hope you take a nice deer with your new hunting gear...good luck to you ....your bows and arrows look nice....


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 8, 2013)

cool set!


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jeremybuckhunter (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## ox rider (Jul 20, 2013)

Way cool


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> Hickory bow, wild turkey fletched cane arrows with stone points, poplar bark quiver


Very nice.


----------

